# The geographic landscapes of China



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Mekong is the international name, in Thailand is called Mae Kong, Tonle Thom in Cambodia and Keuw Long (Cửu Long) in Vietnam.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

5684 said:


> Note: Mekong is belong to other south east countries,our river is call Lancang!
> 
> http://www.chinapage.org/river/mekong/mekong-map.jpg


you do know the Mekong runs through China aswell?


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

*Lancang River*

I am only introducing,the upper reaches of Mekong in China region is called Lancang.

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k222/shiyu918/mekong-map.jpg










http://www.sinomaps.com/non-cgi/usr/31/31_257_13.jpg










The images are disabled please click on links.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

lol, you have two http://'s on your thing


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Bdump


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I was just looking through Edwin Cheng's photos....
*
雲南*

羅平晨曦









大理-洱海 


















*四川*






















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwin_cheng/


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

truly stunning


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

:eek2:

I love China!!!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Splending! China really is a world by itself


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

They looked like space ships :lol:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

*Inner Mongolia*

Hulunbuir big grassland
Hulunbuir location


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hulunbuir big grassland.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hulunbuir big grassland,Inner Mongolia.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hulunbuir in winter.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Hulunbuir in winter


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

mg: so beautiful!


----------



## dancethingy (Feb 7, 2004)

That pic of Shipton's arc is particularly BREATHTAKING. This geographic wonder is out of this world, so beautiful i have to post it again


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Shipton's arch located in Xinjiang


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

As I said in that oither thread I think the South West of China(Yunnan, Gunagaxi, Sichuan, Guizhou, Hunan, Eastern Tibet) is going to become alot more popular/well known outside China in the next few years.


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

dancethingy said:


> That pic of Shipton's arc is particularly BREATHTAKING. This geographic wonder is out of this world, so beautiful i have to post it again






No words to describe it :nuts:


----------

